# Pic. of my 05 SE with SER front end and H&R springs



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

One big negative I have discovered with this front end is it makes an incredibly effective bug catcher.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

cool! a very nice car! :thumbup:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks. it was fairly inexpensive doing labor myself except for paint.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good. I really need to drop mine and get my rims on.
What's the next mod on the list?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Next mod on the list is wheels, but I have expensive tastes there, so it might be awhile.

What kind of wheels do you have?


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

Alti9 said:


>


Did you just put the springs on the OEM struts/shocks?
If so, how does it ride?

Also, how much did you drop it?

It looks good with the drop.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

pjam said:


> Did you just put the springs on the OEM struts/shocks?
> If so, how does it ride?
> 
> Also, how much did you drop it?
> ...


Yes, put the springs on the OEM struts, which is perfectly fine, dont believe the hype that you need new struts with lowering springs.

The springs were supposed to give a 1.5" drop in front and 1.3" in the rear, but actually dropped it around 1" in front and .75" in the rear.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I forgot to answer your question about the ride.

I am extremely happy with the ride. It actually rides softer than stock, yet handles better, so its a win/win. They say these aftermarket springs are stiffer, but the coils were thinner and from moving the spring as much as I could with my hand, they appeared less stiff to me,(i did the install) yet the handling still improves due to the lowering, but the ride is better than stock, more soft. The stock ride on the SE is very stiff.


----------



## scandluz22 (Aug 24, 2005)

Did you use the regular fog lights and than buy the fog light finishers? Or did you have to buy special fog lights and than the finishers? Where did you buy the facia from? Looks sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

scandluz22 said:


> Did you use the regular fog lights and than buy the fog light finishers? Or did you have to buy special fog lights and than the finishers? Where did you buy the facia from? Looks sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!


I'm not using fog lights at all. I removed the stock SE ones, secured the factory wiring harness with some tape and zip ties, and just left the SER cover fog light holes open with nothing behind them. You can buy the SER fog lights if you want, but I dont use the fog lights anyway and like the fact that my AEM air filter is directly behind the open hole, giving a nice source of fresh air to the filter.

I just used the finishers with no lights. I got the facia from my local Nissan dealer. Facia, lwer grille, and 2 fog light finishers was under $300.


----------



## scandluz22 (Aug 24, 2005)

HHHMMMMMM.......so I guess that would be another $200 + for the fogs. Must think cause you just showed me what my car would look like exactly and Damn do I like it. Was originally thinking of the stillen lip. What do you think?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I also was considering the stillen lip, but I think the ser front cover looks better. I like the lower grille, and its even cheaper than the stillen front lip. I think the SER fog lights are around $200, which is exactly what I paid to have the facia painted, so the money can be used more wisely. Factory fog lights are worthless anyway.

I just boiled it down to what do I really like about the SER, and the answer was simple, the front facia. So now I have that, and saved $5K over actually buying an SER.


----------



## scandluz22 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah thats what I like the best about the SER too. I always have my fogs on though. I have a hook up on the paint so it may be cheaper. I like the way yours came out so I probably will go the same way. Thanks for the pic and the help.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Is your car silver?

Post some pics when your done. would like to see how the pro kit compares to the H&R kit.


----------



## scandluz22 (Aug 24, 2005)

yep its silver. From the pic you posted the pro kit seems lower. I'll take a pic as soon as I can they way it is now to let you know. I may not do anything to the front because it's pretty low. I have to watch where ever I park because I do not clear any curbs. Besides I just saw the pioneer AVIC-D1 today and I really really really want that....lol.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

pioneer=thumbs down

kenwood=thumbs up


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> pioneer=thumbs down
> 
> kenwood=thumbs up


What have you replaced your head unit with? I was looking at an Alpine nav-200


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I havent, mines stock. I dont want to lose my steering wheel controls.

I had a friend who recently bought a high end Alpine unit and had nothing but problems with it, he took it back and the new deck did the same thing. He then went with a sony.

I had problems with sony car audio in the past, the freaking LEDS quit working, how often does that happen? They never burn out, it was just poor quality.

And in my opinion, Pioneer is of poor design and basically junk.

I have used many Kenwood products over the years, and never had any problem with any of them, including car audio.

And you know thats the only thing that brother (forget his name) on TNN who pimps rides uses, and he only uses the best.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

You mean the Alpine or Kenwood?Oh yeah Spike tv with Funkmaster Flex (Ride with Funk Flex) or MTV with Xzibit (Pimp My Ride)?
Alti9 posted about the head units


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Alti9 said:


> I havent, mines stock. I dont want to lose my steering wheel controls.



It is possible to have an aftermarket deck and have your trip computer and steering wheel controls function.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

1serhappyhunter said:


> You mean the Alpine or Kenwood?Oh yeah Spike tv with Funkmaster Flex (Ride with Funk Flex) or MTV with Xzibit (Pimp My Ride)?
> Alti9 posted about the head units


Kenwood is what you want. Yeah, Funkmaster Flex, thats the cat I was thinking of...


----------

